# Introducing new goats to the herd



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried putting my new boer doe in with the rest of the herd and there was a big fight.
She fought with my horned dairy doe mostly (herd queen). I put her back in the quarantine pen for now.
Should I put them together for them to "fight it off"?


She is now with my little Boer cross doeling and is doing fine with her.
I think it makes her feel motherly and is very gentle around her.
I even was feeding the little one grain and she did not fight for it and let her have it for the most part (only took a nibble).

I am hoping she can go with the other goats soon, as I don't want to have 2 dairy and 2 boer goats in different pens for the winter. The pen the boers are in doesn't have pasture, so I would like them to all be together in the big pen.

Any suggestions?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are not going to quarantine her first then maybe give her a fw days with the mix doe and once they are friends put them all together to hash it out. Every time you separate them it will be like starting over when you put them together.


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We always expect a big fight, and more often than not, we get one. Everyone has their place in the herd, and bringing in new animals upsets the order. Stand back and let them fight it out but keep an eye on them. Normally only lasts a few days, eases up once dominance is estabished.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am worried though because the two dairy goats are pregnant.
I have not seem any blows to the stomach (head bunting mostly).
I might just leave her with the "bubby goat" for a week and deworm her before letting them fight it out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If they are in early pregnancy it should be fine if later I would worry a hard blow could cause miscarriage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...you can either leave her in with the buddy for a while so they can bond.....or ..you can take the instigators off the field and pen them up ..then leave her out.. with the more docile of the goats and let them hash it out... some will just sniff at her...and walk off ...while others may smack horns with her but ...will stop a short time after.......then after all has calmed down... you can start putting the bullies out ...1 at a time...let things calm down then.....try the next....
deciles first.... then the bullies.... if any try to pair up on her...then take one of them off the field ...until the 2 stop sparing.... Just watch and use your best judgment... if you keep taking her out from the main herd...the battle will start all over.... so taking out the herd queen and main bullies for a while... as long as it takes for things to calm down...you see....the meanies are not in the herd and will be reintroduced as new.. to the rest of the clan....this will and may center away from the actual new Doe....when they are released...1 by 1.... Penning the meanies up for a week or so ...will make the meanies have to reestablish pecking order... :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

If you are worried because she is pregnant I would put with one other friend so they can bond....otherwise just let them hash it out....taking them out and putting them back in doesn't solve anything...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Usually a rank fight is harmless and just, but a newcomer will sometimes have to fight more than one, which is tireing. If you want to make things easier to her, let them meet on neutral ground, where the oldies don´t have the advantage of being at home. For example on a short walk.


----------

